# Solved: Lotus 123 files wont open in excel 2003



## harleybuick (Dec 10, 2008)

I am running an XP pro sp-3 machine with office 2003 pro and Norton 360 security on it. I cannot open some old Lotus .WK4 files with Excel that I need to look at. I get an error that the registry policy setting is blocking this request. I dont see anything strange in my local security settings but I must be missing something?


----------



## harleybuick (Dec 10, 2008)

Am I asking the wrong type of question or did I ask the question in the wrong forum. I have had 28 people look at this problem but zero suggestions. What can I do to get some help?


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *harleybuick*

Welcome to Tech Support Guy Forums!

For security reasons, when installed, Service Pack 3 for Microsoft Office 2003 blocks several file types from opening in Excel.
See this article for 3 methods of reversing the file type restrictions:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/938810/

Let us know if that works for you or not.


----------



## harleybuick (Dec 10, 2008)

I opted for option "one" which is a file download that changes my registry. I downloaded the registry file that enables all Lotus files in excel and it worked perfectly. Thank you so much for this help!!

I also downloaded the restore file to put my registry back to the default mode of blocking these legacy files but I have not run that file yet.

You have saved me tons of time by not having to redo these old files!!!


----------

